# مبادئ تصليح الأجهزة الطبية



## مهندس محمد يامن (19 يونيو 2006)

1 اذا كان الجهاز عاطل عن العمل
أ) نبدأ التصليح من الخارج Power Cord
ب) نفحص Power من الداخل
ج) نفحص البطارية ان وجدت

2 اذا كان الجهاز لا يعطي القرآت المطلوبة
أ) نفحص Power من الداخل
ب) نفحص البطارية ان وجدت
ج) نتأكد من Software وذلك بعمل adjustment

3 اذا كان الجهاز معطل ميكانيكي
أ) نعمل على تصليحه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 يونيو 2006)

الأخ مهندس محمد يامن

تسلم يدك وعشت . وبارك الله بك واحسنت .

لكن هل ممكن ان تعطي مثال تطبيقي على ذلك لأجل استيعاب النظرية بشكل اوسع .

وبألتوفيق ان شاء الله .

البغدادي


----------



## katanoma (24 يونيو 2006)

شكراً اخي العزيز. لكن هذه الخطوات كبداية لعملية الصيانة لكن لو كان هناك عطل الكتروني فما العمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ رجاءاً طريقة فحص البوردات الالكترونية وكيفية البدء في الفحص ومن اي جزء نبدا من الركتفاير او البور ترانسستر او او او

رجاءاً المساعدة


----------



## محمد يس11 (26 يونيو 2006)

مهندس محمد يامن قال:


> 1 اذا كان الجهاز عاطل عن العمل
> أ) نبدأ التصليح من الخارج Power Cord
> ب) نفحص Power من الداخل
> ج) نفحص البطارية ان وجدت
> ...


الكلام جميل جدا ولكن ممكن اضافة لو سمحت على1-
أ-فحص مصدر التيار الكهرباء
ب-فحص الكابل
ج-نزع أطراف البطارية ان وجدت
د-فحص الفيوز
ه-فحصpower


----------



## محمد يس11 (26 يونيو 2006)

katanoma قال:


> شكراً اخي العزيز. لكن هذه الخطوات كبداية لعملية الصيانة لكن لو كان هناك عطل الكتروني فما العمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ رجاءاً طريقة فحص البوردات الالكترونية وكيفية البدء في الفحص ومن اي جزء نبدا من الركتفاير او البور ترانسستر او او او
> 
> رجاءاً المساعدة


الاخ الفاضل طريقة فحص اى بوردة يعتمد علي :-
1- الفحص بالعين المجردة لملاحظة اى جزء محترق او تالف أومكسور&اذا كان هناك جزء بيسخن عند توصيل الباور
2- الفحص باجهزة القياس المختلفة ونبدا من بداية الدائرة من بداية دخولPower:13: :13:


----------



## احمد صلاح السيسي (8 يوليو 2006)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## bttoota (9 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ الكريم محمد 
نشكرك جدا على هذه المعلومات القيمه واتمنى منك المزيد
كما ارشح لك ولباقى الزملاء كتاب بعنوان تكنولوجيا الأجهزه الطبيه


----------



## eng_hana (10 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## B_S_BB (11 يوليو 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووررر


----------



## م.الدمشقي (12 يوليو 2006)

دائما القطع الالكترونيه المعرضه بكثره للاعطال
هي
البور ترانزستور


----------



## misteka (10 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## lady moon (28 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم
وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 أكتوبر 2006)

المبادئ الأساسية لتصليح اي جهاز في المجال الطبي الذي تم طرحه من قبل المهندس محمد يامن

محمد يس .

هي المبادى المعتمدة في الصيانة الأصلاحية العملية. والتي يتم تطبيقها بشكل دقيق لأكتشاف الخلل 

والأعطال والتحري عنها لأجل اصلاحها ويجب الأخذ بها كل من يهتم في الصيانة .

بالأضافة الى ذالك .

اكتشاف الأعطال بواسطة حواس الأنسان .

مثلأ هنا اعطال نراها او نسمعها او نلمسها او نحس بها . والتي تبين وجودهأ .

البغدادي


----------



## آخر الفرسان (28 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم على هذه الفوائد...

لكن لي استفسار بسيط من الجميع:

هل تعتقد أن من وظيفة المهندس الطبي صيانة الأجهزة الطبية؟؟

حسب معلوماتي أن صيانة الأجهزة الطبية تعتبر من عمل فني الهندسة الطبية , لكن المهندس الطبي عمله محصور في مجال تصميم هذه الأجهزة....ما رأيكم؟؟

و شكراً لكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 أكتوبر 2006)

لأخ اخر الفرسان .

تحية طيبة .

اليك هذا الرابط اطلع عليه واتمنى ان تكون اول الفرسان .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=25989

حياك الله .

البغدادي


----------



## tigersking007 (3 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور على العناء


----------



## ماجد العلي (27 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ترانيم (28 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراا على المعلومات الجميله دي


----------



## عمرالحربي (17 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (11 يوليو 2007)

الى الاخ bttoota

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

رجائي اذا كان عند ك معلومات عن كتاب تكنولوجيا الأجهزه الطبيه الرجاء مساعدتي الحصول عليه عن طريق الانترنت او مكتبات انا من سكان الامارات - دبي

مع الشكر لكم أجمعين وجزاكم الله كل الخير.......


----------



## زهرة القمر (11 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اني اؤيد كلام الاخ الفاضل اخر الفرسان 
فان المهندس الطبي بنظري وحسب قناعتي المتواضعة 
ان صميم عمله يعتمد على تصمييم الاجهزة الطبية وتشغييل الاجهزة الطبية 
وكذلك استشارة معلومات عن الاجهزة الطبية اما صيانة الاجهزة الطبية فاعتقد انه تابعة للتقني الاجهزة الطبية وليس مهندس الاجهزة الطبية 
وهذا راي الخاص 
ولكم مني كامل الاحترام والتقدير 
اختكم 
زهرة القمر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 يوليو 2007)

الاخت زهرة القمر .

تحية طيبة .

نحن نشكركِ على تواضعكِ .

لكنني لم المس اي تصميم جديد او تطوير من اي مهندس طبي لحد الأن على صعيد الوطن العربي سوى

الصيانة والمبيعات ماهو رايكِ الان اريد برهان او دليل على كلامكِ لنكون على علم ولو .

تحياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## محمد الواثق (12 يوليو 2007)

شكرا والي الامام


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (19 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## goldchance (14 أغسطس 2007)

مااجمل ان نلتقي لنرتقي


----------



## ابو يافا (15 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي على المشاركة


----------



## م. محمد الشهري (18 أغسطس 2007)

نُـــــــــــــــــــــــظر


----------



## حمادة حسين (27 نوفمبر 2007)

كلام دة كلام عام المهم المخ الي هيشتغل


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (28 نوفمبر 2007)




----------



## محمد الواثق (29 يناير 2008)

تسلم ايديك ياابن النيل ...........................................


----------



## المهندس بلكس (24 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## فني اجهزه (27 يوليو 2008)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## xdevilx_77 (31 يوليو 2008)

تسلمووووووووو اخوووووي


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

